# booth fee



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

I did a county fair in August where the estimated crowd was 250,000, but they stuck me and a lot of other first-time vendors to the fair in a basement of a remote building with very low foot traffic. Over three days, I made nothing. It became clear that having my booth staffed for the long hours they required - 10 am to 11 p.m., I would spend more than I was making. So I, and the other vendors in my area, packed up and left after three days. 

I lost a whopping $1,200. My $460 booth fee, the $300 or so dollars I spent on materials for inventory, and $140 for someone to watch my son while I was working and $100 for the extra person to help staff my booth.

So be very careful about high crowd estimates. The economy sucks and people may come but they may not buy much...or at all.

I did a small Strawberry festival two months earlier with no crowd estimates, on a 110-degree day. We were inside, in the air conditioning and we pretty much sold out.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 25, 2008)

It realy is a crap shoot. There are so many factors, it could be the best show in town, but if the homecoming game happens to be scheduled for that same day you may get no one. It is always a gamble.

 I am most comfortable doing 1 day shows that cost approx $100-$150. I find a show in that range will bring appox 4-6 x what I paid for my booth. 

I also find YOU really need to be at the booth all day. People want to buy from the person who made it, they want it to be personal, if they wanted to buy from an employee they would go to Walmart. They want to meet you, they want to ask you questions. YOU are always your best asset & advertisment.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

Agreed about the booth staffing, except for when you have a full-time job that pays the health insurance.

I always staff my booth myself, but for events that last over several days...I have a trusted helper (who actually helps me make my soaps and products) who knows the business as well as I do. We share the joy, shall we say.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 26, 2008)

I understand, I have a job as well. I do think sales are higher though when the biz owner is there, which is not always possible. I too have a right hand gal that helps me when I am swampped which is most all the time it seems.


----------



## breathenatural (Oct 19, 2008)

I agree with Tabitha.  I find Cheaper shows work best for me.  The ones around $100 have always been very good for me.  I definitely know what I will be booking this coming year.

 I have 2 shows booked though this month and they are on either side of the spectrum---one is $20.00 (I have done this one before and it made alot, and it is only 4 hours long.)

The other is $400-  but my staff over the 3 days are working for free for me as I will be home with a newborn!  I am due in a couple weeks.  

I also know how things are set up at this show, and visibility is great for everyone. 

If things don't sell,  I will use things towards basket orders I get over the holidays...but I am hoping it will be a biggie for me!

In my experience, I weigh the cost of the show, the gas to get there and back (over several days if it is) staffing (If I do pay them!)...and then what I average $. But it is a crap shoot! They will tell you they get soo many people through...but then it is a ghost town...


----------

